# Commercial Service...



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Got offered a service van yesterday. All commercial service, union scale w/ benefits, commission on services... Talked to one of the last service guys who left for another shop as a field foreman... Ended up turning it down. Something about rodding a hospital sewer at 2am on a Sunday just doesn't peak my interest. 

You service guys who aren't a OMS are a strange breed. Much respect.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Don't know man! May have been an opportunity to expand yur knowledge and help give you options should you and the wife decide to relocate. Snaking hospitals and casinos at 2:00 am is fun $$


----------



## Blackhawk (Jul 23, 2014)

Double time to drive around do maybe 40 minuets of work.... sounds amazing.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I just don't answer the phone at 2am, or rather my office doesn't. And if we do a Sunday call or late night call it's a premium rate job.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> Got offered a service van yesterday. All commercial service, union scale w/ benefits, commission on services... Talked to one of the last service guys who left for another shop as a field foreman... Ended up turning it down. Something about rodding a hospital sewer at 2am on a Sunday just doesn't peak my interest.
> 
> You service guys who aren't a OMS are a strange breed. Much respect.


you wimp. lets go, get your feet wet.:yes:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> Got offered a service van yesterday. All commercial service, union scale w/ benefits, commission on services... Talked to one of the last service guys who left for another shop as a field foreman... Ended up turning it down. Something about rodding a hospital sewer at 2am on a Sunday just doesn't peak my interest.
> 
> You service guys who aren't a OMS are a strange breed. Much respect.


Time to get your tools dirty..


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

a true professional does every part of the trade. :whistling2:


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Pulling calls into the wee morning hours is a high like no other. Of course it gets old and cannot last forever. But sometimes the work and money is memorable!


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> Pulling calls into the wee morning hours is a high like no other. Of course it gets old and cannot last forever. But sometimes the work and money is memorable!


oh the memories that just came flooding back


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

tims007 said:


> oh the memories that just came flooding back


same here !


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

It really depends how quick your on call rotation turns around... But the early morning calls are really good money makers.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

It always amazes me what constitutes an "emergency call". Nine times out of ten when I do answer the phone I can usually calm them down and explain to them what to do till the the a.m. If not, Ka Ching!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

Flyout95 said:


> Got offered a service van yesterday. All commercial service, union scale w/ benefits, commission on services... Talked to one of the last service guys who left for another shop as a field foreman... Ended up turning it down. Something about rodding a hospital sewer at 2am on a Sunday just doesn't peak my interest.
> 
> You service guys who aren't a OMS are a strange breed. Much respect.


sorry but, dammit your interest is not piqued! to peak your interest just makes no sense!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Learning on someone else's dime (and getting paid to boot) is like getting a fellowship. That's one less tool to put in your most important tool box.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Just wait til They call your bluff


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

alberteh said:


> sorry but, dammit your interest is not piqued! to peak your interest just makes no sense!


Another grammar bammer


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah I'm in Florida if I got offered 20 + an hour and a take home vehicle I'd bleed for that company

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Alright, you convinced me. I interview at 1 on Monday. I guess after I said no, he set up some interviews, now I have to compete.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Good man and good luck

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

titaniumplumbr said:


> Yeah I'm in Florida if I got offered 20 + an hour and a take home vehicle I'd bleed for that company
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


I'd be well over that...


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> I'd be well over that...


 yeah well there aren't any unions here it's a right to work state so...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

titaniumplumbr said:


> yeah well there aren't any unions here it's a right to work state so... Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Hey Titanium, my father in law lives in Tampa-all the RPZ's are outside. Who tests those? I always assumed if I moved down there Thats what I'd do.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

KoleckeINC said:


> Hey Titanium, my father in law lives in Tampa-all the RPZ's are outside. Who tests those? I always assumed if I moved down there Thats what I'd do.


 it's actually weird master plumbers can't do anything with those except to install them you have to have a special backflow license to work on them and to certify them. Most municipalities do that because there is so little money in it.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> a true professional does every part of the trade. :whistling2:


 That should be emphasized.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> I'd be well over that...


Don't be shy,tell him you'll be 2 1/2 times that.Tried service back in 2006-2007 at a shop when new work was slow,the time clock in my head didn't care for it and I didn't like trying to sell.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

leakfree said:


> Don't be shy,tell him you'll be 2 1/2 times that.Tried service back in 2006-2007 at a shop when new work was slow,the time clock in my head didn't care for it and I didn't like trying to sell.


I'm going to interview, if it doesn't work out, no biggie... In fact I think I'd almost want it to not work out.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I have absolutely no desire to do service at my current place of employment at this time but.....

If I were with or found a company with a system in place, ran like a well oiled machine, had a top notch crew of guys that were willing to teach and share their knowledge......

Then I might give service some serious thought. I will not however take a pay cut to do so unless I had no choice but t o do so. Might be a different tale had I started out in service but I didn't. 

There are some amazing plumbers on the service side of plumbing that have a wealth of knowledge that anyone around them should respect them and soak in every chance they get to work with and learn from them.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> a true professional does every part of the trade. :whistling2:


I disagree. 

Lotz of industrial guys that would be lost in residential service and the same goes for service guys headed to layout a high rise. But yet, they may well be the example to follow in what they do every day.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> a true professional does every part of the trade. :whistling2:


There's not a plumber out there that's worked every facet of the industry. Its waaay to vast and each part is a whole other industry. I think one should be well rounded in a few facets but its next to impossible to really do it all.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

My dad had worked in each service, residential, service and industrial at one time in his plumbing career. But his time was spent mostly in commercial new construction. You only have so much time in your life and you won't learn everything there is to know in one area of plumbing let alone all areas of plumbing. 

It's all good experience though.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Just interviewed for the position.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Ran a putty wagon for about 14 years. Good mix of residential and commercial. Got real tired of fixing other peoples hacked up crap after a while. Good luck!


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I was offered the job and accepted. As of Monday I'm a commercial service guy.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats Fly!

Onward and upward.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

We'll see. I'm gonna MF all you guys the first time I get crap going on me while rodding the sewer.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Just watch out for kitchen grease buddy

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Congrats Fly!
> 
> *Onward and upward.*
















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjKpPerVuU0


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tip #1). DO NOT talk at somebody while yur mouth is in clear firing distance of the clean out as yur retrieving yur cable especially at the end!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I keep a jumpsuit to rod in. And GOOD rubber gloves. I like Thickster EX gloves from advanced auto parts-very hard to break. If you don't wear them, that sewer smell doesn't wash off your hands so easily. Dairy boots are awesome if it's real ugly and wet. Walmart sells them with steel toes.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

learn from the experience. it looks great on you. you can always go back to your old self but now you are even better.:thumbsup:


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> We'll see. I'm gonna MF all you guys the first time I get crap going on me while rodding the sewer.


wait on the MF until your done rodding a sewer you might get it in your mouth. Lol


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> I was offered the job and accepted. As of Monday I'm a commercial service guy.


Then the worm has definetly turned for you brother,welcome aboard


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> We'll see. I'm gonna MF all you guys the first time I get crap going on me while rodding the sewer.


Just keep telling yourself,smells like money :laughing:


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

I left service work and the local union to try commercial residential new construction. What a change of pace. I do miss service a bit but not much. Along with leaving the union and service work I took a $8.00/hr pay cut but I have steady hours and better paycheck. New construction is definitely a different and more complicated animal to tame. 
I am glad to have made the switch though


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How was your first day of service work? You know you are going to miss posing for the camera around all that new equipment you were installing.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chonkie said:


> How was your first day of service work? You know you are going to miss posing for the camera around all that new equipment you were installing.


He's at home rubbing vick around his nose, trying to get rid of the dead smell of service work..


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

chonkie said:


> How was your first day of service work? You know you are going to miss posing for the camera around all that new equipment you were installing.


It was all paper work today, training classes tomorrow, and Wednesday am I have some training on our work order system.

But I have a van, it was filthy, pulled everything out of it, and tried to organize it.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Flyout95 said:


> It was all paper work today, training classes tomorrow, and Wednesday am I have some training on our work order system.
> 
> But I have a van, it was filthy, pulled everything out of it, and tried to organize it.


So Thursday sounds like the day you will get some poo on you. We will want pics.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Pics of van and of your first service call please.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hope you enjoy the service side. I tried service for about a year a couple years back and hated it. Not necessarily the poop, grease, leaks, nasty homes/apts aspect, but I have to be building something. I get more satisfaction by seeing something come up from nothing and being on all the steps of our part.

How easy would it be to go back to new construction if you don't end up liking service since you are union?


----------

